# Toilet dolly



## Pipedoc

Anyone know where to get a toilet dolly? I remember seeing them advertised in the back of PM magazine several years ago but I can't seem to find them now. Has anyone used one before? Do they work well?

It seems my back is not what it used to be and toilets give me a lot of trouble.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Pipedoc said:


> Anyone know where to get a toilet dolly? I remember seeing them advertised in the back of PM magazine several years ago but I can't seem to find them now. Has anyone used one before? Do they work well?
> 
> It seems my back is not what it used to be and toilets give me a lot of trouble.



I take them apart. Then hall them out, tank first, then bowl. Easy Peasy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pipedoc

Me too but two herniated discs, arthritus, and stenosis of the spine and there is nothing easy peasy about going from the third floor of an apartment complex to the dumpster across the parking lot. I spent too many years doing stupid stuff as a young buck and now I am paying the price. 

When I was in my twenties I wouldn't think twice about lifting a 40 gallon heater on my shoulder and carrying to the end of the driveway. Nowadays I won't move one ten feet with out a dolly.


----------



## 422 plumber

http://www.pipetytes.com/toilettruck.html

This is what you are thinking about. I am thinking about getting one of these as well.


----------



## Pipedoc

Thanks! :thumbsup:

I have been looking for this for awhile with no luck. I am gonna order one. I will post a reveiw when I get it.

Edit: After looking at this closer, I don't think it will work for going down a stair or two and out to the truck or dumpster. 

jjbex, is this the one that was in PM a few years ago? I seem to remember that it will transport like a regular hand truck. I could be wrong though.


----------



## uaplumber

Third floor? Toss it out the window, smaller pieces to lug that way!

sorry.


----------



## 422 plumber

You are probably going to need a two wheel pneumatic tire dolly to get the toilets up the stairs and into the apartment, then this thing to get the toilets in place.


----------



## 422 plumber

http://www.benojgundlachco.com/appl...default.asp?gpcid=1&cid=4&scid=134&ItemID=812

something else to ponder.


----------



## Pipedoc

I was looking around the pipe tytes web site a little and found this gem. Thanks jjbex!

http://www.pipetytes.com/resources/Best_Way_to_Move_a_Toilet_Brochure_for_web.pdf


----------



## Herk

This one works pretty well, but I don't think you can get them anymore. I had to put on slightly larger tires so it would do stairs without catching on the slide rails. Was called "Johni-Cart" and made by Wheeler mfg.


----------



## Pipedoc

@ Herk

Thats the one I was thinking of. How do you like it? How do you think it will compare to this one? http://www.pipetytes.com/resources/Best_Way_to_Move_a_Toilet_Brochure_for_web.pdf

What don't you like about it? 

Thanx


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Pipedoc said:


> I was looking around the pipe tytes web site a little and found this gem. Thanks jjbex!
> 
> http://www.pipetytes.com/resources/Best_Way_to_Move_a_Toilet_Brochure_for_web.pdf


 I like this one myself. didn't see a price on it though how much are they?


----------



## GREENPLUM

get somthing so the toilet cannot leak on the floor, how bout a red wagon, like when you were a kid. . You could build some rails so it doesnt fall out.


----------



## Pipedoc

al said:


> I like this one myself. didn't see a price on it though how much are they?


I haven't got a chance to check a price yet. I plan on buying one though.


----------



## Pipedoc

Called Pipe Tytes yesterday. They will sell direct to the plumber. List is $395, cost is $335. The nice gal on the phone told me I probably could do better from a supplier than buying direct. I found a supplier on their site that is relatively close to me. I called the supplier for a price. Said he would call me back and didn't. :furious: 

I'll try again on Monday.


----------



## Herk

Pipedoc, the Pipetytes unit might work - I'd worry about the toilet hitting stairs. If you can see it in my pic, mine has strips of metal to guide it down stairs and that's why I had to put the bigger wheels on - the straps would catch on a step when the wheels were smaller. But on the Pipetytes model, the china sticks out the back. I think it might work as long as the bowl was high enough above the step, and the clamps didn't scratch or break the toilet.


----------



## Associated Plum

Herk said:


> This one works pretty well, but I don't think you can get them anymore. I had to put on slightly larger tires so it would do stairs without catching on the slide rails. Was called "Johni-Cart" and made by Wheeler mfg.


 
I have one on our sales floor that has never been used. Make me an offer that I can't refuse and pay shipping.


----------



## slowforthecones

I think the Lowes toliet hugger would know best how to dolly a toliet..he's installed lots I'm sure... right RON?


----------

